

The Earliest Known iPad Prototype Was Thick, White, and Perched on Paper Cups - frankphilips
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/07/the-earliest-known-ipad-prototype-was-thick-white-and-perched-on-paper-cups/260017/

======
frankphilips
You might be right, but it's hard to tell. With Apple's visionary gone, I
don't think we should be expecting any major innovation with future iPad
releases. iPad 3 and the iPhone 4S were a big disappointment.

------
allbombs
photos seem fake to me..

~~~
Adrock
Your comment would be more valuable if you said what about them makes you
suspect they are fake.

